# NEED haunt name BAD! Please



## Hauntattack (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey I really need a haunt name. It used to be frightmare but i dont like that and there are plenty of haunts with that name. I want one that isn't used and that doesn't have to do with street name and it can go with any theme. I would like it to be one word but whatever. Like one of my favorites is The Darkness. Thank you SO much!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Black magic
MAlicious
Emminent Evil
The Reckoning
Monster Eden
Beasts Lair
Darkening
Soultakers
Reapers warren
thats all I got right now...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hauntattack said:


> Hey I really need a haunt name. It used to be frightmare but i dont like that and there are plenty of haunts with that name. I want one that isn't used and that doesn't have to do with street name and it can go with any theme. I would like it to be one word but whatever. Like one of my favorites is The Darkness. Thank you SO much!


Your title struck me, you need it Bad, so

The Bad
Bad Place
Bad Times
Bad Dreams
etc...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

One word names.....

Menace
Panic
Startle
Petrify
Shock
Phantasm
ShadowWraith (sort of made that up)
Delusion
Trickery
Vision
Hazard
Peril 
Perish
Torment


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok here are a bunch of synonyms for common words such as deathly, dark, evil, etc.

Virulent
baneful
pestilent
charnel house
sepulchral
horror-struck
dread
stygian
aphotic
cimmerian
darkening
chiaroscuro
crepuscular
mephistophelean
flummox


----------



## Hauntattack (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! I really like the darkening. Any more would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Another thing to think about is what is contained in your haunt. That could dictate your name.

I quickly came up with:
Malevolence
The Void
Vertigo
Apocalypse
Dementia
Darkmatter
Schrecken (German for "horror")


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The High Ground {Cemetery}
Agony
Unrepentant
Thornbriar Manor
The Hangin Tree
Weallend Heer


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

How about a bad haunt name? It would be much easier. Do you have a theme to your haunt? Is it a cemetery? Haunted house a-la the Haunted Mansion? Mad scientist?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

psyko99 said:


> How about a bad haunt name? It would be much easier. Do you have a theme to your haunt? Is it a cemetery? Haunted house a-la the Haunted Mansion? Mad scientist?


He didn't want to tie the haunt name to a theme which could change at some point.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

The Darkness is a haunted Attraction already....It took me forever to finally think of a name for my future attraction. Don't rush it, just keep brain storming. I think you will have more satisfaction in your haunt if you come up with the name yourself. I would try to avoid the over used words with haunters though like the word Manor etc. be unique. :jol:


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> He didn't want to tie the haunt name to a theme which could change at some point.


Ahh. I missed the part about not being tied to a theme. I blame yesterday's earthquake...

How about something like "Faust's Nightmare?". You can change Faust to anything, I just used that as an example.

I've always been a fan of "Something wicked this way comes." which is from Macbeth and Ray Bradbury used for his novel.

It's hard to come up with a one word name that instills the an emotional response that has not been used somewhere.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have one last idea, then I'll leave this alone . Often foreign languages can convey different emotions. For example, a Germanic language can convey authority or seem dark and brooding (think of Durmstrang from Harry Potter). A romance language can be light and airy, or Latin can seem arcane (like spells).

You could take some of the terms suggested in this thread and run them through an on-line translation. Often, a language like German will combine terms into one word, but I would consult a speaker of the language before I use it to be sure the usage is correct.


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a problem naming my haunt and settled on Grave Stone Estates. I prefer longer names but such as 
Phastasm's Lair
Wraith's Haunt
etc


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Just go with "Home". 

Your best bet is once you find one you like, google it like "darkness Haunted attraction" and see if it exists. If it doesn't, you are good. If it does, use it anyway and steal their thunder.... or whatever


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Hard consonants have been found to be catching (Ps, hard Cs, Ks, Ts, etc). Throwing one of those in helps for impact.

You can throw Dr.s, or Mr's, or whatever in to a title, blend a theme element in to it...is it a mad doctor who had managed to pull nightmares from childrens' heads like Nightmare Factory the Oregon School for the Deaf does...you can take a title or theme and find a way to make it fit stuff you change up. Erebus does a cool time travel idea where the people coming to it are the experiments in his trans-dimentional device so they can throw a lot of variety in their haunt.

Twistening
Deadnights
Tormentation
Killdreams
Bloodcraft
Horrigan

Just play with words...think about what scares people, imaging a main character...mostly just take a piece of paper, write down brainstorms and see what nastiness pops up.

I agree that you should make it your own...do some searches on angel and devil names, look up serial killers (don't use their name...but get a feel). Look up real psychology names, browse some latin books, use the germanic like suggested above. The ideas are out there...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like "DEADFALL" 
Yeah..it was a bad movie but the word has good meaning for a haunt.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The End
Last Stop
Purgatory
Elysian Fields
The Tomb
The Cauldron
The Guest House
Turmoil

While it's nice to think you will get a name that will fit any type of haunt, the reality is that the name is a big part of how people see and anticipate your haunt, and if the haunt has no relationship to the name then you lose your crowd fast, and burn any* future return visitation by people who felt fooled by their first visit.
You are much better off picking a name to fit your type of haunt, and then, if you change the type of haunt you are going to do in the future you can pick a name that fits your new haunt.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

The Scream Factory


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

I've always thought this would be a cool haunt name: "Damnation". :devil:


----------



## Ariadnae (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's a few:

Shadows Fall

Stygian Fields

Grave Desires

Daemon's Lane

Slaughter House

The Rising

Devil's Dance

Incantation

Darkmoor


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: How about just...DARKNESS....? Or I also like DREAD...or also DOOM....I am just stocked full of ideas.....DREAD?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: OOPS! I just saw the post about DARKNESS...sorry! How about BLACKNESS?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Blackness" might get you tarred & feathered.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know that I'd worry about your haunt having the same name as someone else's. If the other haunt isn't in your area the people who come to your haunt wouldn't know the difference. YOU and YOUR haunt are probably all they'll be exposed to, at least for this year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"NEED a haunt name BAD! Please"

If you're looking for a "bad" name, debbie5 is the one to ask.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe Hauntattack settled on "The Darkening" as a haunt name a couple weeks ago


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

So far, at least on this thread, Hauntattack hasn't stated a decision on any name.
I will be curious to hear what name gets used and how it works out though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed, font


----------



## 13th Ghost The Jackal (Oct 11, 2011)

The Torn Prince
The Juggernaut
The Torso
The First Born Child
The Hammer
The Willing Sacrifice


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"If you're looking for a "bad" name, debbie5 is the one to ask."

Oh THANKS! you are just jealous cuz you don't know what a carbuncle is....


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

I've always liked the word Bleak for a haunt name. 

We were thinking about it for ours, but we settled on "Last house on the left" because it actually is the last house on the left on a dead end street.


----------

